# Google- Société Générale de financement du Québec records a net loss of ... - Canada NewsWire (press release)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7>[TR][TD]<img alt="" height="1" width="1">Société Générale de financement du Québec records a net loss of *...*Canada NewsWire (press release), CanadaThe company develops and markets a broad line of prescription products to treat a range of gastrointestinal diseases and disorders, such as inflammatory *bowel* disease, *irritable bowel syndrome*, cholestatic liver diseases and complications related to *...*[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]View the full article


----------

